# Wee! Forum is open again!



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Yayyyyy! The forum link is working again!
*tackle hugs PG* It's good to be back!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry about that. My fault. Search engine optimization gone wrong.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

*brushes self off* lol Thaerin. I'm kinda small -- tackle hugs knock me down! Glad we're back in  

Thanks Art!


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Ahh the fun of optimization =) Thanks for fixing it Art!

lol PG =) If your kinda small then I'm likely nearly twice your size  I'm a lot of things but definetly not small!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep, I'm about 4'11" In fact, that's the reason Phil (Edwards) calls me Shrimp Queen -- not because I keep shrimp


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Aw ~hugs PG~ just ignore him =P


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Lol, thanks Amber  He's a good guy other than the shrimp queen thing.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

awww poor PG! *picks her up in a big hug* Don't feel bad, my mom's best friend is about your height. I usually pick on her (just a lil bit, she is like a second mother) before I sit down so she doesn't feel so tiny.

Just for you refrence, I'm _only_ 6 foot tall, down from around 280 lbs to 260  Your just...petite PG =) We still love ya!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> only 6 foot tall


 Only! :shock: :razz:

Did you intentionally lose those 20 lbs? That's a lot! Wow, good for you! Staying 'petite' at 4'11" means I can't eat very much


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

*snickers* Poor PG...How petite are you? (I know, not polite to ask a ladies weight)
It's sort of nice being big, I can eat as much as I want =) but it's so hard to find clothes! They don't make guys clothes really with legs shorter than 30 inches! I inherited my dad's legs unfortunately. He's 6 foot, mom's 5'4" but they have the same inseam (so do I acutally). Short legs, long torso. 

Losing the 20 wasn't intentional but I didn't mind, I had been meaning to lose some. I started working at the pet store as a stock guy, so I spent 3-4 nights a week for 6 hours moving 40-50 pound bags of dog food and such. That burns fat and builds muscle reaaal fast.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> so I spent 3-4 nights a week for 6 hours moving 40-50 pound bags of dog food and such. That burns fat and builds muscle reaaal fast.


I bet that does! LOL.

I'm not exactly sure how "petite" I am -- I've long since stopped weighing. I use my clothes to see if I'm gaining or not -- and heh, I've gained a few. Trying to get back on the exercise machine more (it's only about 3 feet from my computer so it's not like I don't stare at it everyday). I really used to be an exercise rat but since 1). Having two jobs, and 2). Foot surgery almost two years ago, haven't much felt like exercising.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Ahh 2 jobs such fun. Mom does the same thing, works during the day as an ESL aide and then works at the pet store with me. Sometimes she leaves at 6:45 am and doesn't get home till 11 pm. Poor lady...
I've got enough fun between going to college and working to pay the bills.

Poor lil PG *ruffles her hair* what happened to your foot?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

heh...let's not go there  Your poor Mom -- nice she works at the pet store with you, though, that's pretty cool.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

she's worked there since it opened. I needed a summer job and they put me at the top of the list since I was her son. Haven't let em down. In fact, she's now "3rd Key", sort of between the rest of us and the mangers. She takes over some of their duties to make their life easier. Technically she's my boss now, and while some companies may frown upon having family together when one's a boss, they said they trust us enough they don't care.

PG...you didn't shoot yourself in the foot while drunk did ya? I know someone who did that  I couldn't stop laughing for so long...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh no, lol, nothing like that! 

Good to hear your mother and you work well together there -- I think if I worked at a pet store I'd be too tempted to buy stuff way too often!


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

You have no idea how much of my paycheck goes right back into the store


----------

